

Ask HN: Just moved to SF, what's the best way to discover local startup scene? - nnd

Hi there,<p>I&#x27;m a hacker, who just moved to SF (The Mission) after traveling around the world for a year. Currently, I work remotely building iOS apps and hack some side projects in my spare time (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nderkach)<p>I know it sounds generic, but I&#x27;d like to get out there and meet cool folks who are involved in startups. Frankly, being an outsider to the Bay Area, I&#x27;m a bit overwhelmed with a number of meetups and hackathons, and don&#x27;t know where to start. And hints are appreciated!
======
deadfall
Just go to the ones that interest you. meetup.com is a great place to find
hack nights, meet friends, and find startups. When I first moved here I went
to Ruby meetups, hack nights, dev talks. I quickly realized that everyone here
was way smarter than I was and it was awesome. So much to learn.

